# App store



## emilien34 (30 Juin 2012)

Bonjour !

Voilà : depuis un bon mois App Store (sur mon mac Intel Lion) me met une alarme







 qui me demande de faire la mise à jour iVI ! Or celui-ci est à jour et installé (message grisé et bouton de MAJ inopérant). Ce 1 rouge, je souhaite le faire disparaître. Comment ? Merci de me répondre.


----------



## axeldechatel (30 Juin 2012)

emilien34 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Voilà : depuis un bon mois App Store (sur mon mac Intel Lion) me met une alarme
> 
> ...


cette appli est elle importante pour toi?
car sinon tu la supprime:1rouge disparait
et tu la réinstalle^^


----------



## emilien34 (30 Juin 2012)

axeldechatel a dit:


> cette appli est elle importante pour toi?
> car sinon tu la supprime:1rouge disparait
> et tu la réinstalle^^



Merci pour le tuyau, ça a marché !
Bonne fin de soirée


----------

